#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Trojan/Virus mudou Registro do IE pra proxy falso.

## avena

algo contaminou o pc

http://i47.tinypic.com/2vaimo2.jpg

não consigo apagar o script de configuração automática de proxy que aponta pra: config.cache-ie.com que na real aponta pra ip e arquivo do lado que tem bancos falso...para assim tentar roubar campos digitados.

já abri o regedit e mesmo la editando/apagando o valor volta assim que muda de registro. 

tem como resolver isso? e coloca este filhas da mãe na cadeia? pior que parece que ip vai pra alog.com.br

----------


## panzernacker

estou com o mesmo problema config.cache-ie

----------


## avena

não consegui resolver no regedit.

mas resolvi fazendo o seguinte....abrir como Administrador, criei novo usuario tipo: Fernando, ai peguei os arquivos no outro usuario e movi para novo, deletei o antigo e feito.

----------


## panzernacker

achei a solução

Entre na pasta %userprofile% e deleta todos os aquivos com extensão dll. 
mesmo os ocultos. depois delete no msconfig tudo que esteja executando rundll32.

Depois apague o registro contendo este carinha (config.cache-ie).

Depois rode o antivirus novamente.

Abraços e avise se deu certo.

Obs. mude todas as suas senhas do banco.

Eu resolvi assim

----------


## rafajohn

> achei a solução
> 
> Entre na pasta %userprofile% e deleta todos os aquivos com extensão dll. 
> mesmo os ocultos. depois delete no msconfig tudo que esteja executando rundll32.
> 
> Depois apague o registro contendo este carinha (config.cache-ie).
> 
> Depois rode o antivirus novamente.
> 
> ...


 
Tenta usar a ferramenta Combofix, ela me ajuda bastante que alguns problemas que os anti-vírus não resolvem.

Link: http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/ComboFix.exe

Abraços!

----------


## kl3b3rr0x

usa o combofix!
e deleta as dlls dentro da pasta %userprofile%

----------


## WinxLinux

Da 1 olhadinha neste tuto...
http://www.scribd.com/doc/14463403/A...-Virus-Sozinho
Pode ser que te ajude.
Boa sorte.

----------

